# Imperial Residences in Jumeirah Village Triangle



## Faridur (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi

Just moved in to Dubai and looking at renting an apartment for a family of 4. Was intending The Greens but the prices are crazy. Tecom doesn't look convenient for the kids though it is good for me. My office is in DIC.

I have seen a lot of apartments at attractive prices and nice pictures in The Imperial Residences located in JVT. Can anyone living there recommend?


I do not have a drivers license yet and my wife will not drive. How easy is it to get a taxi/bus to the nearest metro station?
My daughter suffers from dust allergy. Is there too much construction going around there?
Are there parks/gardens or play areas inside the Imperial Residence community?
Is there a shopping mart nearby? I mean basic grocery etc.

Would be great if someone can guide me. Am all lost.


----------



## Comm6 (Dec 12, 2011)

Faridur said:


> Hi
> 
> Just moved in to Dubai and looking at renting an apartment for a family of 4. Was intending The Greens but the prices are crazy. Tecom doesn't look convenient for the kids though it is good for me. My office is in DIC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faridur (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks @Comm6. I went there with a friend yesterday. Getting in was easy but getting out was disastrous. And the entire building is completely empty. Reckon it will take a few months more for people to move in. Thanks a lot for the reco. Will stay away.


----------

